# Enregistrement sur iCloud



## Ramses7420 (6 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé sous Monterey, lorsque je veux sauvegarder un fichier modifié avec Photoshop, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer directement sur iCloud.

Je suis obligé de passer par le bureau. Mais ensuite, je ne peux plus faire un glisser sur iCloud. Je suis obligé de faire un copier/coller ou couper/coller.

Je n'avais pas ce soucis là avant.

Une idée sur mon petit soucis ?

Merci


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2022)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Mais ensuite, je ne peux plus faire un glisser sur iCloud.


Pourquoi? il y a une erreur quelque part qui est donnée? Qu'est ce qui se passe?


----------



## Ramses7420 (8 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pourquoi? il y a une erreur quelque part qui est donnée? Qu'est ce qui se passe?


Non aucune erreur, mais le dossier dans iCLoud est grisé et non accessible


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2022)

Vérifie dans les Préférences systèmes de ton Mac si tu es bien connecté avec ton compte. 
Et que iCloud drive est activé.


----------



## Ramses7420 (8 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Vérifie dans les Préférences systèmes de ton Mac si tu es bien connecté avec ton compte.
> Et que iCloud drive est activé.
> Voir la pièce jointe 256353


Oui


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2022)

Tu peux faire une capture d'écran du dossier grisé et innacessible?


----------



## Ramses7420 (8 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Tu peux faire une capture d'écran du dossier grisé et innacessible?


Je ne peux pas enregistré dans le dossier Shortcuts


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2022)

Ce qui semble normal, vu qu'il n'est pas présent sur ta machine. 
Va dans le Finder, cliquer sur le petit nuage "télécharger" et réessaye


----------



## Ramses7420 (8 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ce qui semble normal, vu qu'il n'est pas présent sur ta machine.
> Va dans le Finder, cliquer sur le petit nuage "télécharger" et réessaye


J'ai cliquer sur le petit nuage et ensuite télécharger, mais apparemment rien ne change. ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'il y a d'autres dossiers, avec ce petit nuage, mais je peux sauvegarder dedans ?


----------

